# Photos - Bichirs and fahaka puffers - March 28 2009



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Fahaka puffer - beautiful looking puffer. This one I took photo of recover the fastest. The yellow started to show...

Right out from the bag...









A few minutes later...

















Time for the bichirs... I can't take photo of them. They look so much better in person. The size of some of those bichirs is just crazy big...

Koliba - This one is the biggest of the all. The biggest one was about 15". 









Endli Endli "Guinea" - Some of those easily at 12". Beautiful pattern.









Teugelsii - my personal favorite; color and pattern is different than the rest.









Lapradei "Nigeria"









Congicus









Buettikoferi









Ansorgii


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Very cool bichirs! :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice pickups, Charles! Once the bichir bug bites, look out! :lol:


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

awesome fish :drooling:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

some great fish! What do the Bichirs eat?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

NorthShore said:


> Very nice pickups, Charles! Once the bichir bug bites, look out! :lol:


I can't believe there is so many different one. Price range from cheap to very expensive... But they are good tankmates and easy to take care of with big fish.



F8LBITEva said:


> some great fish! What do the Bichirs eat?


smaller fish, prawns, shrimp, fillet of other fish, salmon, earthworms, redwigglers...


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I feed my bichirs NLS H20 wafers. They love 'em.


----------

